# Going Red for Canada Day!



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2011)

Folks,

I'd like to help celebrate Canada Day by bringing back the old 'red' theme that was with us years ago. At the moment, it's pretty rough, but if you just want to turn it on, here's how:


Click on http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=profile;area=theme
Next to *Current Theme:   Milnet* Click the *(change)* link
From the *Select Variant* droplist, select Canada
Click the *[Use this theme]* link

That's it, you're seeing red! To change back, just follow the same process and select a different variant. The red theme will be gone once the long weekend is over, so enjoy it now!

Yes, it's ugly... Lots of text is darn near unreadable. It was a last minute change and has a lot of rough edges, but blindness is a small price to pay to show your Canadian pride. 


Cheers and Happy Canada Day Weekend
Mike


----------



## Strike (30 Jun 2011)

It didn't work!   ???

Never mind.  I tried to switch it through your link and, unfortunately it didn't take.  I had to go through my profile.


----------



## Rheostatic (30 Jun 2011)

Yikes.


----------



## Tollis (1 Jul 2011)

Oh wow.  I actually don't feel so good looking at this screen.  But I'm damn pround to have it up!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Jul 2011)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled green (or blue).


----------

